# alternative to Loake L1's (in terms of price)?



## rossyl (May 28, 2008)

I've bought some L1 Loakes.

However having done the research after purchasing I think I've made a mistake. 

Having worn perfectly comfortable rubber sold shoes fo shoes time I thought I'd splash out (it's a fair amount of money for me!) on some Loake L1's. I normally spend £40 on shoes. The L1's were £80. 

So tell me for a similar price what shoes would be better? 

Very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## wetnose (Mar 7, 2009)

Try the allen edmonds factory store on ebay. They might have something in your size at about that price, including shipping.

If you're willing to go used, then even better deals abound.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I wouldn't touch any Loakes except the calfskin models. The Comfort Collection has a fairly good selection in some classic designs:

https://www.pediwear.co.uk/loake/ranges/14.php


----------



## rossyl (May 28, 2008)

thanks guys..any ideas how I could find what AE shoe would be the correct fitting for me?


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
As you're based in England where AEs aren't exactly easy to find I'd definitely recommend Sanders shoes. Not as easy to find as they once were either but very well made for the price in my opinion. My Sanders Chukkas are amongst my favourite shoes and considering I have Grenson Masterpieces and EGs etc etc to compare them to that's quite a compliment I feel. I also have 2 pairs of Loakes and they aren't anywhere near as nice in my opinion.

If you're interested you can contact the company for a list of local dealers via:
https://www.sandersuk.demon.co.uk/

Or have a look at the ranges available here:

https://www.pediwear.co.uk/sanders.php

They are still a little more expensive than Loake L1s, though.

Another option might be the entry-level Alfred Sargents if you buy them through this store:

https://www.discount-shoe-sales.com/

Their prices are hugely discounted-You can save something like 40% on prices advertised elsewhere meaning that you could get a pair for £100 or so.

Hope this helps,

Chris.

EDIT: Sorry I forgot to add that, if you are able to get to Northamptonshire, many of the big names have factory shops that sell seconds or discontinued models at very reduced prices. Grenson sell perfects for between £50 and £100 from the English-made ranges, Church's and Crockett and Jones sometimes have some selected styles reduced right down to around £80 (although most of the shoes in the factory shop will cost twice that), Loake, Barker and Cheaney would also be worth visiting. If you contact these companies via their websites you can get details of all of the factory shops and their opening times. Usually a Friday is the best day to go as I think all of the factory shops are open then. On Saturdays some are closed. A visit to all the factory shops is a great way to spend a day!


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I would not consider any shoes that are not available in the UK. You will lose out on custom charges - even if they are cheap in country of origin.

Samuel Windsor offer inexpensive leather shoes, though they get little appreciation on this forum. Adding a rubber sole over the leather will prolong wear. You have to be careful which models you select. Visit the shop in person is the best advice. I have tan chukka and semi brogue, which are fine IMO.


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> Samuel Windsor offer inexpensive leather shoes, though they get little appreciation on this forum. Adding a rubber sole over the leather will prolong wear. You have to be careful which models you select. Visit the shop in person is the best advice. I have tan chukka and semi brogue, which are fine IMO.


A couple of questions about the Samuel Windsor.

1) What's the lining like?
2) Are they polished leather?

I'm not able to try them out as they only deliver to the UK. But if I were in the UK, I'd definitely give them a whirl.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Hector Freemantle said:


> A couple of questions about the Samuel Windsor.
> 
> 1) What's the lining like?
> 2) Are they polished leather?
> ...


The shoes vary from model to model. Some are fully leather lined. Some are polished leather uppers. Some are calf uppers.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re Samuel Windsor.*

Rossyl,
The fit and shape of the shoes are very variable, a visit to the shop (as Kingstonian suggests) is essential IMHO.

The shop is just of the A3 and has parking available, the shoes are mainly made in India, I tried on their version of a Chelsea boot and it felt quite substantial, moreover they do run " buy one, get one free" (pairs, not single shoes : - ) from eighty quid, so you have added value and economy.

F.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> Visit the shop in person is the best advice.


I'd second that. I didn't like the shoes they sent me and in fact one shoe was very shoddily made. You could avoid this by inspecting them in the shop.

I didn't think much to their shoes to be honest and decided to go for a refund instead of replacement. They're £30 shoes being sold for £30, with a wild claim that they should be £100 when not "on sale". It is at least good that it's possible to buy traditional styles inexpensively.


----------



## alex87tkd (Jun 12, 2009)

I just received my Samuel Windsor shoes today. A pair of Oxfords and Brogues, both black, both 100% leather and both perfect. Excellent quality at brilliant prices (both pairs for £100 in BOGOF).

Not as high-end as some people can afford on this forum, but much better than many others too.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

I'd recommend watching eBay if you are not in a hurry; otherwise consider Herring Shoes' Loake sale and seconds for shoes in the 1880s line.


----------



## rossyl (May 28, 2008)

Franko said:


> Rossyl,
> The fit and shape of the shoes are very variable, a visit to the shop (as Kingstonian suggests) is essential IMHO.
> 
> The shop is just of the A3 and has parking available, the shoes are mainly made in India, I tried on their version of a Chelsea boot and it felt quite substantial, moreover they do run " buy one, get one free" (pairs, not single shoes : - ) from eighty quid, so you have added value and economy.
> ...


Hi...a thread revival by all imaginations, but a required one.

Well long story short, my Loake's have held out well...but i'm now in a position to buy a second pair of shoes.

Just wondering whether Samuel Windsor's remain a good choice, also the links sent don't seem to valid - found this website:

Also guess what - I walk past this hop quite often, unfortunately it is only ever open when I'm working!! 
https://www.discount-shoe-sales.com/
I'll have a look for some decent shoes there, but it seems like they don't stock many of the brands they once did.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Portly_polar_bear said:


> I'd second that. I didn't like the shoes they sent me and in fact one shoe was very shoddily made. You could avoid this by inspecting them in the shop.
> 
> I didn't think much to their shoes to be honest and decided to go for a refund instead of replacement. They're £30 shoes being sold for £30, with a wild claim that they should be £100 when not "on sale". It is at least good that it's possible to buy traditional styles inexpensively.


I bought some in a 2 for the price of 1 offer, and 1 pair I sent back as the upper began to pull away from the sole at the toe. The brogue pattern wasn't regular either. I sent them back and refused the replacement, preferring my money back. The other pair, although not faulty, weren't impressive for their quality, and I won't be buying any more.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

rossyl said:


> Hi...a thread revival by all imaginations, but a required one.
> 
> Well long story short, my Loake's have held out well...but i'm now in a position to buy a second pair of shoes.
> 
> ...


You will not get Loakes anywhere as cheap as that shop in Strutton Ground. £80 for Royal brogues last time I looked and about half as much again from Herring or Pediwear. The chukkas were just over £100 but nowhere else does Loake chukkas at that price.

My Sam Windsors are still going strong but I would only buy from the shop in Ripley. Some models are excessively shiny.


----------



## rossyl (May 28, 2008)

*Comfortable office (suit) shoes for £100-150 (UK)*

Hi,

I'm after a pair of Oxfords or similar £100-150 they must be *comfortable* and not have corrected grain.

The following have been mentioned above:

Sanders
Alfred Sargent
Samuel Windsor (which I am a bit hesitant about)
Loake 1880

If anyone has any thoughts on other brands - I intend to enquire at Discount Shoe Sales (Strutton Ground) and make a trip to Bicester Village, so other brands may be in reach.

Thanks,
R


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,

Based on your criteria I think you can eliminate Samuel Windsor as all of their shoes are corrected grain.

Chris.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

rossyl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm after a pair of Oxfords or similar £100-150 they must be *comfortable* and not have corrected grain.
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about Samuel Windsor or much about Sanders but I think Loake 1880 might be your best bet. They have raised their price since then to about £160 and Alfred Sargent has now raised their prices for their entry level line to well over £200. I might also suggest Barker specifically their Professional range which has some nice models around £150.


----------



## rossyl (May 28, 2008)

Thanks - Yes having had a chat with a shoe shop it seems that having struggled through the recession Alfred Sargent have now decided to go more expensive and have cut all their previous entry-level shoes. Though Pediwear still stock: https://www.pediwear.co.uk/sargent/ranges/78.php

Have found this selection - any thoughts?

Barker Heritage: https://www.pediwear.co.uk/barker/products/2922.php

Sanders Ambassadr/Clubman: https://www.pediwear.co.uk/sanders/products/1859.php

Grenson Rushden: https://www.pediwear.co.uk/grenson/products/3222.php

Herring: Belgravia: https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/prod...&shoeID=3458&selectedSizeID=0&selectedFitID=0

Loake 1880: Hilton: https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/prod...&shoeID=1971&selectedSizeID=0&selectedFitID=0


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,

The Grenson Rushden range is made in India unfortunately and isn't up to much at all. You might check Jacksonshoes on eBay as they sometimes have fantastic offers on the Grenson Rose Collection shoes-made in this country to a very high standard and a totally different proposition. They used to sell them for £99 a pair at times.

I think you'll find the Sanders very good value for money.

The Barker is on a very square-shaped last that I find very unattractive in person but you might think competely differently. Do try and see an example of another shoe on that last before you buy, though.

Have you thought of mail order via the Northampton factory shops if you can't get there in person? You'll get much better deals from Barker and C&J etc that way. You might even get a pair of Barker Handcrafted collection shoes as a discontinued model from either the factory shop or the Regent Street store. The 396 last is great.

Hope that helps a little,

Chris.


----------



## rossyl (May 28, 2008)

chrstc said:


> Hello,
> 
> The Grenson Rushden range is made in India unfortunately and isn't up to much at all. You might check Jacksonshoes on eBay as they sometimes have fantastic offers on the Grenson Rose Collection shoes-made in this country to a very high standard and a totally different proposition. They used to sell them for £99 a pair at times.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, we spoke about this some year(s) ago!

Thanks for the many tips, there was a shoe in the Grenson Rose collection that i did really like, so I shall keep a look out. But one thing I want to do is head to a shop first and get fitted before looking to buy online, not just for Grenson's, but for all.

I'll try and have a look at the Barker shoe in person. When you mention their store for buying discontinued shoes, is that because Barker are known for heavily discounting, or, are other brands with retail stores also equally likely to have similar discounts?

Most importantly, I cannot seem to find any mail order links for the Northamptonshire stores themselves. I've had a search and a Google, but apologies if it's obvious and I have missed it.

Many thanks
R


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,

C&J and Barker don't make a big thing about their factory shops but the best thing to do is just ring the main factories or email them through their websites. That's what I've always done anyhow.

The Barker shop does always have a large sale section right at the back with several discontinued models in it. Whether there is something that will suit in your size is an entirely different matter of course. Still, at least as you say you can try things for size there and then get in touch with factory shop to see what they have etc. If you can take a Friday and go to Northants, though, it'll certainly give you the best chance of finding what you want.

All the best again,

Chris.


----------



## rossyl (May 28, 2008)

Thank you Chris.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

rossyl said:


> Thanks - Yes having had a chat with a shoe shop it seems that having struggled through the recession Alfred Sargent have now decided to go more expensive and have cut all their previous entry-level shoes. Though Pediwear still stock: https://www.pediwear.co.uk/sargent/ranges/78.php


You're welcome. Yes Alfred Sargent has taken the brand in a new, up-market direction to compete directly with Crockett & Jones and Church's but it's a shame they have stopped producing their more affordable models.
You might want to take a look at the new Barker store on Jermyn Street but it only has their good stuff such as the Handcrafted and Anniversary lines but they might have some shoes on discount. 
Also, check out this website: https://www.afinepairofshoes.co.uk/
I'm not affiliated with them but I have bought from them. They are based in England and sell shoes bought from the Northamptonshire factory stores for very good prices. I have bought Crockett & Jones seconds from them before with no issues in quality.


----------

